# Luar na Lubre



## Breogan (Sep 24, 2007)

Some Celtic music from Galicia:

Luar na Lubre - O Son do Ar






Luar na Lubre - Chove en Santiago






Anyone like them? They're probably one of my favourite groups at the moment.


----------

